# Masteron Hair loss



## usergear (Mar 3, 2011)

I have read finasteride doesnt help since masteron is already converted. What if I added it for only 4 - 6 weeks.  When does the hair thinning begin and will it thicken up after you stop using it??


----------



## Repo (Mar 3, 2011)

This is something I'll be interested in hearing as well.

I don't have any hair loss and just started taking finistride as a preempted measure.

Also looking into masteron soon.


----------



## stylus187 (Mar 3, 2011)

repo said:


> this is something i'll be interested in hearing as well.
> 
> I don't have any hair loss and just started taking finistride as a preempted measure.
> 
> Also looking into masteron soon.


 dont do it if you dont need it dont take!! Please< please take my advice!!!!!!!!


----------



## Machine455 (Mar 3, 2011)

Dihydrotestosterone is the hormone that causes MPB which I'm probally sure u already know.  Dehydrotestosterone( also abv DHT) is not the same thing.  This is the coumpound in winstrol.  Masterone is closely related to winstol but is comprised of drostanolone.  I can't say for sure if these drugs have an affinity to hair on the scalp, but theoretically u could block thier possible conversion to DiHT with a blocker.


----------



## Repo (Mar 3, 2011)

stylus187 said:


> dont do it if you dont need it dont take!! Please< please take my advice!!!!!!!!



Yes - I will take your advise!

I received your message and appreciate the feedback.

I'm 44 with a full head of hair so I still have plenty of time to find other alternatives.


----------



## usergear (Mar 4, 2011)

what does stylus187 mean when he says dont take. The masteron ? or the finasteride


----------



## stylus187 (Mar 4, 2011)

usergear said:


> what does stylus187 mean when he says dont take. The masteron ? or the finasteride


 Finasteride.. fucking poison...


----------



## usergear (Mar 4, 2011)

another question I have is since I have done many straight test cycles usually omnadren or test en. at 750 mg a week with little or no hair loss , would it be the same with masteron or winny since I read test is a big with DHT  causing hair loss and also is the hair loss permanent??


----------



## usergear (Mar 4, 2011)

how about topical ??


----------



## stylus187 (Mar 4, 2011)

usergear said:


> another question I have is since I have done many straight test cycles usually omnadren or test en. at 750 mg a week with little or no hair loss , would it be the same with masteron or winny since I read test is a big with DHT  causing hair loss and also is the hair loss permanent??


 I think Winny is one of the kings for hairloss!


----------



## Ravager (Mar 4, 2011)

AFAIK any AAS can have a negative impact on the hair... YOur messing with your hormones, genetics, everything..... It stimulates hair loss.

Too bad it didn't bring it back.

Makes your arms and back hairy, and your head bald, and nuts shrink. Good stuff 

Almost forgot the acne.


----------



## MidwestBeast (Jun 17, 2011)

stylus187 said:


> Finasteride.. fucking poison...



Yup.



usergear said:


> how about topical ??



N2 Shampoo. It will help with any thinning and shedding and won't have the negative impact that fina does. Need to139 will save you 15% at their store. Only $25 anyway, and it'll last a good several months.


----------



## Broted (Jun 17, 2011)

I have been using Propieca for 12yrs now and it works great for me, I stop taking for a month and my pillow was slowly getting more and more hair on it. I recently finished my third cycle and the last month on my cycle I decide to save some money and get Finasteride. For me it didn't work like the propieca, I stop taking it and switched back to propieca and it stopped the hair falling out.  If this is the only thing that they can come up with I will never stop taking, it works for me , buy the way I'm 40


----------



## Yaz! (Jun 17, 2011)

- Finasteride has a great percentage of it's users with long term HPTA related sides tagged along.
- When it comes to hair loss a topical anti-DHT is necessary - IMO Nizoral 2% in gel/shampoo form.
- Plus Saw Palmetto Extract at 150-500mg ED.


----------



## BigBird (Jun 17, 2011)

Ravager said:


> AFAIK any AAS can have a negative impact on the hair... YOur messing with your hormones, genetics, everything..... It stimulates hair loss.
> 
> Too bad it didn't bring it back.
> 
> ...


 
I've ran plenty of Winstrol over the course of the past year and Yes - the balding spot in the back of my head has increased significantly.  Also, developed hair (more like fur) on the back of my arms in the tricep area.  No acne though.  Since I'm on the Mast now, I expect the balding to accelerate as it already runs in the family bigtime.


----------

